# Anyone have pics of the CHM please?



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

So every picture I've een of this bike have been low res GIFs that look like camera 
phone scans of the catalog.

Anyone have some higher res pics of the CHM with the Campy Chamsin wheelset?

Thanks in advance, that bike has me drooling like nothing else.


----------



## snz (Jul 16, 2007)

*my chm merkcx*

eddy merckx CHM with campy centaur gruppo with chorus crankset.
luv it!


----------



## cioccpryde (Jul 23, 2007)

fantastic bike.I am in LOVE


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh man, I just had a nosebleed looking at that - PURE LUST! I want one so bad! 

Gorgeous! Just freaking gorgeous!

Hows it ride?


----------



## cioccpryde (Jul 23, 2007)

DO you tink it is strong enoug for me? ( 87 kilo )


----------



## snz (Jul 16, 2007)

it's my first road bike so i can't compare. i have no complaints.


----------



## snz (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm 84 kg. no problem..


----------



## hooper (Jul 22, 2006)

the carbon weave looks like a snake too. great looker and really inexpensive frame for carbon.


----------

